
Magic Mailboxes - NaOH
https://techreflect.net/2020/03/20/magic-mailboxes/
======
Wowfunhappy
I love this entire blog! I learned about it when another story—about the
development of Aperature—was posted to HN a few weeks ago, and I've since read
through every post. Great little peak inside of Apple.

I think my favorite, very short story might be:
[https://techreflect.net/2019/05/30/horsey/](https://techreflect.net/2019/05/30/horsey/)

~~~
pluckytree
Thanks, Wowfunhappy person. :) Much more to come. The long ones are too
tiring.

------
gshdg
FWIW: This is the number one thing I prefer about Apple Mail over almost any
other client for handling multiple accounts.

~~~
freehunter
I’ve actually considered switching away from the default mail client partially
for this reason. With multiple accounts it’s gotten pretty difficult to see
which account received the email, moving multiple screens to see it. And often
Apple Mail will get an email to one address but when you hit respond it will
try to reply with a different email address. That last one has led to a couple
embarrassing moments trying to email clients in a hurry and accidentally
replying from my personal account.

It certainly doesn’t work like magic.

~~~
dhosek
I think that this happens if you change the send-with account for a given
account (so if account X sends via the Y server, it will have Y's return
address). Other than that, I've never had the return address for a reply have
anything other than the address of the account it was sent to.

~~~
lathiat
Regardless of the server you set Apple mail still sends the email as from the
account you hit reply on.

However some servers will rewrite the mail serverside to match the
authentication user to prevent spam. The main service I know that does this is
gmail (and probably any of the “big” mail providers). If you send through a
more basic typical Linux server it will send as the “correct” address.

Although these days it’s mostly a bad idea to do that because you’ll hit
issues with SPF, DKIM, etc.

The main actual issue you have here is if you manually hit “new message” then
you need to think about which sender to choose if you’re coming from a unified
inbox view instead of the specific inbox for the account you want to send
from.

~~~
saagarjha
> Regardless of the server you set Apple mail still sends the email as from
> the account you hit reply on.

Unless you flip the setting to always send it from one address.

------
miedpo
Hey all, just so you know, Thunderbird can do this too. View -> Folders ->
Unified :)

